# Hawaii Reviews for September 2006



## billhall (Sep 6, 2006)

September 2006 Hawaii Reviews


----------



## billhall (Sep 6, 2006)

*Kona Coast Resort  Big Island    8/5/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Coast II 
Reviewer:   Jerry​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 6, 2006)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  8/19/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:   Jerry​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 7, 2006)

*Hilton Hawaiian Village, Oahu, 8/1/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Hawaiian Village 
Reviewer:   Warren Scaman​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 12, 2006)

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      7/13/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio Shearwater 
Reviewer:   Anthony Jerome Smith​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 12, 2006)

*Kahana Falls, Maui,    9/2/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer:   Susan Hamann​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 14, 2006)

*Embassy Vacation Resort Poipu Point, Kauai,  08/29/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Embassy Vacation Resort Poipu Point 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 14, 2006)

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      8/25/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio Shearwater 
Reviewer:   Tim Elliott​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 15, 2006)

*Marriott Maui, Maui,  9/10/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Maui 
Reviewer:   Amber​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 16, 2006)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui,    9/9/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:   Amber​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 17, 2006)

*Pahio Shearwater - Kauai  -      1o/21/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio Shearwater 
Reviewer:   Pam Kitkoski​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 17, 2006)

*Marriott's Ko 'Olina Beach Club   Oahu  9/1/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Ko'Olina 
Reviewer:   Michael Taxter​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 20, 2006)

*Kahana Falls, Maui,    7/30/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer:   JackieV​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 25, 2006)

*Kona Hawaiian Village,  Big Island,     9/10/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Hawaiian Village (Fairfield) 
Reviewer:   Sterling Hartman​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 27, 2006)

*Maui Schooner, Maui, 9/27/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Maui Schooner 
Reviewer:   Sterling Hartman​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Sep 29, 2006)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort (Fairfield), Big Island, 8/11/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Hawaiian Village (Fairfield) 
Reviewer:   Avery​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

